# Kopf- und Fußzeile für einzelne Seiten entfernen



## Darkforce (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in einem Word2000 Dokument eine fortlaufende Kopf- und Fußzeile. Für einige Seiten innerhalb dieses Dokuments würde ich diese aber gerne nicht drucken lassen. Allerdings wollte ich auch nicht immer einen neuen Abschnitt anfangen und im nächsten Abschnitt die alte Kopfzeile erneut reinkopieren.

Vielen Dank,

Darkforce


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Februar 2004)

Mhm...

kannst Du genauer sagen welche Seiten die Kopfzeile enthalten sollen welche nicht?


----------



## Darkforce (29. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, leider handelt es sich dabei um verstreute Seiten innerhalb des Dokuments. Diese sollen dann später zB eine Seitenfüllende Grafik erhalten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Februar 2004)

Wenn es sich um verstreute Seiten und nicht zum Beispiel nur gerade Seiten handelt, ist dies *nicht* möglich, da stösst Word an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Darkforce (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

danke. Dann wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als imemr nee Abschnitte zu beginnen und die Kopf- und Fußzeilen zu übertragen...

Vielen Dank,

Darkforce


----------

